# Home Health and Venipuncture



## HarrisonMA (Feb 9, 2011)

Can a Home Health Agency bill a venipuncture?

If so does the reason for the visit have to be solely to obtain blood?

There is very little information out there but the information that I have located appears this is a billable service instead of using a revenue code.

Thank You


----------

